# Dash lights won't turn off with key out!



## Wondertwin (Jun 21, 2007)

I’ve got a *’96 Jetta GLS 2.0 *that’s doing something weird: You can take the key out, but the dash lights and radio will stay on. I would be inclined to think this is a symptom of a faulty ignition switch, though we did have it replaced with a factory part a few years ago. 
Any ideas?


----------



## careless1300 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Dash lights won't turn off with key out! (Wondertwin)*

Are you good with wiring diagrams? IF so, Check out the the diagram for the instrument cluster and see if a line can light up all the lights or whatever lights u have on. Maybe like a short to power after the ignition switch, or if its ground side switched, a short to ground before the switch.
Personally, i think vw diagrams are a nightmare. Good luck.
Or like u said it could be the ignition switch again lol. Pull it out n do some testing.


----------



## EL CAPO (Feb 7, 2010)

Same damn thing on my 97 GLX..  

in my case I can't even turn the engine off so still running even with the key on my hand...also the battery,oil and check engine light won't turn off...! 

Please heeeeeelp..! 


Thank u guys


----------



## WhamPsht (Mar 20, 2010)

did you guys find out what the solution for it was?


----------



## aetommyboy (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm almost positive it's a bad ignition switch. They're not super expensive but they can be a pain to get them out.


----------



## WhamPsht (Mar 20, 2010)

if you have an aftermarket radio and its not wired properly, that will do it.


----------

